# GB – VW Vortex Nokian Winter Tire Discount - $10 off Per Tire/$40 off per set through 1/31/07



## Ryan @ TiresByWeb.Com (Oct 9, 2006)

Back by Popular demand, now extended through 1/31/07...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ok folks here it is, an amazing deal for all VW Vortex members Nation-wide! For those of you that don't know, Nokian is one of the most highly regarded manufacturers of winter tires world-wide, but their base is mainly in Scandinavia, Europe and Russia. They are hard to attain in the states and they tend to be a bit on the expensive side. But you get what you pay for.
At TiresByWeb.com, we are one of the largest Nokian suppliers in the US and one of the newest sponsors for VW Vortex. 
So without further rambling here is the deal:
We are offering all club members, now through Nov 30th $10 off per Nokian tire/$40 off per Nokian set with FREE SHIPPING to the Continental US and NO sales tax outside of MI. We are open to extending the discount on all Nokian Models including the brand new Hakkapeliita 4, the studdable Hakka 2 and Hakka SUV and the studless Hakka RSI in addition to the All-Weather WR...my Sales Team here is on-board and will be able and ready to offer the discount as well. If you have any other questions please don't hesitate to call. Thanks again and we are looking extremely forward to this partnership and providing your group with the World's best Winter Tires!
Tires By Web
800-576-1009
[email protected]
http://www.tiresbyweb.com
For a Description of the Winter Tires Available from Nokian:
Nokian All Weather WR/WR SUV - The world's only All-Weather Tire to carry a Severe Service Symbol exceeding government snow regulations. I run this tire on my own vehicle and is our number selling tire for the Touareg garnering roughly 45-50,000 miles. Quite impressive and a great all around tire (in dry too!).
Hakkapeliitta RSi (Rain, Snow, and Ice) - A dedicated winter tire with superb slush/wet traction. A really aggressive tread and sipe pattern that has a shark tooth like effect. They call it a "brake booster" design.
Hakka 4 – Newest Winter Tire to the Nokian Lineup. This studdable tire features a square stud-hole that has led to multiple wins in European Auto Magazine Tire Tests for “Grip on Ice” categories.
Hakka 2 – Tried and True Studdable Winter Tire.
Hakka SUV - #1 Studdable Winter Tire for those with SUV’s and Light Truck’s.
So to summarize the deal:
You get $40 off a set plus free shipping (a $60+ value on FedEx, should get it in roughly 3 days from order). All the tires/sizes are in stock and ready to ship. This is a great deal for these tires. 
Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Ryan @ TiresByWeb.Com (Oct 9, 2006)

Only 2 weeks left to take advantage of this deal on Winter Tires for your Audi!


----------

